# MUD Guards for a 2018 Rline Tiguan??



## Zachs18Rline (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey All,
Cant find any info on mud guards that are available for the Rline body kit on 2018 Tiguan. When I purchased the car I bought the OEM ones but the do not fit the RLINE body so I returned them. Anyone know if there are mud guards available for the RLINE version? I found it strange that VW didnt think to make guards for the RLINE versions...I may resort to get a clear wrap at the bottom of the side skirts to protect them (Painted not plastic)..
Kind Regards


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I’m personally going to try the Universal version of the Rally Armor flaps. I work at a VW Dealership and I can confirm no OEM parts have been released yet for this (for Canadian market at least).


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Do what I and others have done and retrofit a set of slim Rally Armor flaps on. They do the job and are very subtle.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

jimothy cricket said:


> Do what I and others have done and retrofit a set of slim Rally Armor flaps on. They do the job and are very subtle.


Nice ! Can you post a link or model number?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Another vote for the Rally Armor basic mudflaps. I used these stainless steel self-drilling screws to attach.


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

That’s looks awesome, appreciate the photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

RallyArmor here too. Used the OEM fender liner fasteners and then a plastic push rivet on the rears to help keep em from hitting the tires.


----------



## Zachs18Rline (Jul 17, 2018)

*Mud Flaps*



Savvv said:


> RallyArmor here too. Used the OEM fender liner fasteners and then a plastic push rivet on the rears to help keep em from hitting the tires.



Thanks Guys, they look pretty good im gonna give these a try. Certainly better than no protection.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

LennyNero said:


> Another vote for the Rally Armor basic mudflaps. I used these stainless steel self-drilling screws to attach.


Any photos of how they were mounted on the inside


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

They are just screwed directly to the wheel well liner and the plastic fender trim piece on the outer edge. On the rear, there is a single wheel well trim screw at the edge of the fender trim that I used as an alignment guide so the rears match height. Setting the height and leveling them was the hardest part and was assisted by copious ruler use and a white wax pencil to mark positions. I'll try and get better pics later today.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

LennyNero said:


> They are just screwed directly to the wheel well liner and the plastic fender trim piece on the outer edge. On the rear, there is a single wheel well trim screw at the edge of the fender trim that I used as an alignment guide so the rears match height. Setting the height and leveling them was the hardest part and was assisted by copious ruler use and a white wax pencil to mark positions. I'll try and get better pics later today.


Thank you I greatly appreciate it. These are the rallysport universal ones correct? Did you get the large universal ones for suv?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

They are the basic RallyArmor in black/black lettering. I'll have pics soon.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you guys for all the support. I actually reached out to RokBlokz mud flaps. And they just had a Tiguan from a VW dealership locally to test fit them. Should be ready in a few days. If I knew how to post photos I would attach it here.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

It looks like VW finally released R-Line flaps for the front, nothing for the rear though. 

5NA075111A


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

What part of "Not compatible with R Line trim" do you not understand?

Reading is hard.....


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

gonavy said:


> What part of "Not compatible with R Line trim" do you not understand?
> 
> Reading is hard.....


You may want to brush up on your reading skills..

5NA075111 = Not Compatible with R-line Trim

5NA075111A = Specific for R-line Trim


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

*I blame Google.....*

Google can't seem to find the "A" part. Keeps coming up 5NA075111 

Unless my google fu is as bad as my reading comprehension.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

ec2k1gt said:


> You may want to brush up on your reading skills..
> 
> 5NA075111 = Not Compatible with R-line Trim
> 
> 5NA075111A = Specific for R-line Trim


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

gonavy said:


> Google can't seem to find the "A" part. Keeps coming up 5NA075111


https://shops.volkswagen.com/assets/MASTER_904_VWZ_OZ/en_GB/904_DEBA_5NA075111A_ENG_002.pdf


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I installed the RokBlokz front & rear mud flaps. Easy to install. Not quite as nice as the form-fitted VW front, but adequate (There's no VW rear flaps for an R-line.).


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

So the "A" number fits the front specific to R-Line. What are the odds the rears are maybe the same for all of them?


----------



## Rockhigh (Jun 29, 2019)

That's great news, do you have any pictures of them installed ??

Thanks


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

mc7719 said:


> So the "A" number fits the front specific to R-Line. What are the odds the rears are maybe the same for all of them?


Would like to know this as well. Are the rears all the same?


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was told by VW they don't have rears for R-line trims. I know it doesn't make sense since they have one for the front.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

abn505 said:


> I was told by VW they don't have rears for R-line trims. I know it doesn't make sense since they have one for the front.


So weird. Maybe because the front takes more of a beating? The Rally Armour are still going strong on mine. Plus, they're so much less bulky


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> So weird. Maybe because the front takes more of a beating? The Rally Armour are still going strong on mine. Plus, they're so much less bulky


I like the look of OEM, but not going to only put fronts on. That would look silly to me. VW must think people only put flaps on the front LOL!!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

abn505 said:


> VW must think people only put flaps on the front LOL!!!


Yeah but they make front AND rear for the non-R !


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> Yeah but they make front AND rear for the non-R !


Yeah come on VW get it together :banghead:


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> Do what I and others have done and retrofit a set of slim Rally Armor flaps on. They do the job and are very subtle.


We’re you able to leave the wheels on while installing?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone try either of these?

https://www.amazon.com/MOERTIFEI-Mu...t=&hvlocphy=9033327&hvtargid=pla-756706013470

https://www.dhgate.com/product/new-4pcs-car-mud-flaps-splash-guards-fender/418815985.html


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

MrSmith4 said:


> Anyone try either of these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MOERTIFEI-Mu...t=&hvlocphy=9033327&hvtargid=pla-756706013470
> 
> https://www.dhgate.com/product/new-4pcs-car-mud-flaps-splash-guards-fender/418815985.html


I have these on mine, and I'm sure they are the exact same as both of those links. https://www.amazon.com/SPEEDLONG-Sp...+flaps+tiguan&qid=1565118935&s=gateway&sr=8-2

They fit the fronts just fine, but not the rears. You could get them to work by drilling new holes, but it would be sketchy with how they lined up. I ended using double sided tape and it worked just fine after trying 3 different adhesives. 

They did refund me after I let them know they didn't fit, no questions asked.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

MrSmith4 said:


> We’re you able to leave the wheels on while installing?


Yep! Just turn the wheels up front and the rear had enough room


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone try the standard oem rear flaps with the rline? Was wondering how much off they would be. Looking at pics the rear bumpers look almost identical in shape between the regular and r line Got some rally armor ones and debating if I want to try to retrofit or not


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

MrSmith4 said:


> Anyone try either of these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MOERTIFEI-Mu...t=&hvlocphy=9033327&hvtargid=pla-756706013470
> 
> https://www.dhgate.com/product/new-4pcs-car-mud-flaps-splash-guards-fender/418815985.html


I just sent the ones from the first link back to Amazon. None of holes on the front flaps lined up though the one on the underside was close. The rear flaps were the same thing except the underside screw did line up.

Giving in and probably just going to do the universal rally armor ones...maybe if the wife is on board for having them on for the winter months. She's all about form over function but she does no highway so I might bypass the idea completely...plus the snows are narrow and tuck in more.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Looking at official vw brochure, it only lists a different front bumper, not a rear one. I think the rear is the same, just in different colors


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Went to the dealer today and they let me test fit the mudguards. Can confirm the rear mudguards ending in 101 do not fit the rline Tiguan even though the rear bumper looks almost identical in shape to regular Tiguans.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

MrSmith4 said:


> Went to the dealer today and they let me test fit the mudguards. Can confirm the rear mudguards ending in 101 do not fit the rline Tiguan even though the rear bumper looks almost identical in shape to regular Tiguans.


Had this same thought...they look the same. I was thinking that the black unpainted "fender flares" would be the same regardless of the trim level.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Had this same thought...they look the same. I was thinking that the black unpainted "fender flares" would be the same regardless of the trim level.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sadly not. At least the rally armor flaps were only like $26 for a pack of four from Amazon. Bought some poster board and traced them to make a template to help plan mounting them


----------



## pabloilala (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi. I find mud flaps for Elaine on eBay and they fit perfect


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

I am awaiting a set from Rokblokz, should be here tomorrow. Will definitely be posting once installed. Their demo vehicle is an R line so looks like they were made specifically for the R Line.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

MrSmith4 said:


> Sadly not. At least the rally armor flaps were only like $26 for a pack of four from Amazon. Bought some poster board and traced them to make a template to help plan mounting them


I ended up doing the RallyArmor universal basic ones from Amazon. Bought them late summer when they dropped to $16 on Amazon. This past weekend I installed them using the lower two factory liner screws in each wheel well...sheet of paper, cardboard, tape measure, pencil and a drill. My OCD had me make sure they looked the same from front to rear as far as how much of the mud flap hung below the car and out to the side. Oh and a blow dryer to heat up the rear passenger one to slightly mold it around the bump in the fender liner that made the mud flap kind of stick out in the inner well...to much for my liking at least.

So far the wife is ok with the look but asked confirming that it was for winter only...lol.

Edit: Not sure why but the pictures I attached are loading up sideways.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got my Rokblokz installed today... ‘19 SEL R Line. Extremely smooth process, removing the rear wheels helped a lot but I think it could be easily managed by just jacking the vehicle. The rears have this strange clip I didn’t expect, it folds out from the flap and latches onto the fender liner. Tried to capture it as best as I could (in the photo where you’ll probably say WTF is that?) The clip also says bend me. Looks like like it may be the first photo after posting. Fronts were a breeze, rotated the tires and was easily able to access the two screws needed to undo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I ended up doing the RallyArmor universal basic ones from Amazon. Bought them late summer when they dropped to $16 on Amazon. This past weekend I installed them using the lower two factory liner screws in each wheel well...sheet of paper, cardboard, tape measure, pencil and a drill. My OCD had me make sure they looked the same from front to rear as far as how much of the mud flap hung below the car and out to the side. Oh and a blow dryer to heat up the rear passenger one to slightly mold it around the bump in the fender liner that made the mud flap kind of stick out in the inner well...to much for my liking at least.
> 
> So far the wife is ok with the look but asked confirming that it was for winter only...lol.
> 
> ...


How did you get this to work? I had to pause on installation of mine because the screws didn't seem to be long enough for it to work for me. Did you install it with OEM screws?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

MrSmith4 said:


> How did you get this to work? I had to pause on installation of mine because the screws didn't seem to be long enough for it to work for me. Did you install it with OEM screws?


Yes those are the factory screws. Not sure which flaps your using but those pictured are the universal Rally Armor ones that I picked up from Amazon last summer for $16

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

From what I can see in all of the pictures posted looks like the RallyArmor basic fronts are wider than the Rockblokz? Can anyone confirm the width of the front mud flaps for the Rockblokz? RallyArmor basic looks like 15" width (from their website).


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

ean said:


> From what I can see in all of the pictures posted looks like the RallyArmor basic fronts are wider than the Rockblokz? Can anyone confirm the width of the front mud flaps for the Rockblokz? RallyArmor basic looks like 15" width (from their website).


 I can measure tomorrow for you. Totally forgot to today.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

ean said:


> From what I can see in all of the pictures posted looks like the RallyArmor basic fronts are wider than the Rockblokz? Can anyone confirm the width of the front mud flaps for the Rockblokz? RallyArmor basic looks like 15" width (from their website).


Rally Armor Basic Universal measure 11-1/2" wide..."ish" give or take a 16th of an inch.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C3AIOTY/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_6zNhEbP5GCK4E









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for measuring. I've got mine on the way.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

ean said:


> Awesome, thanks for measuring. I've got mine on the way.


You're welcome

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I installed some Rally armor splash guards today. You have to trim the ones for the back wheels and really pushing hard because the screws are short but it works.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Widths- Rokblokz*

I see the person who originally asked this already bit the bullet but i finally remembered to measure these. 

Fronts are just a hair under 7 inches wide and the rears are 11 inches


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

Any updates here? Has VW released rear splash guards for the R-Line models yet?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jonfran21 said:


> Any updates here? Has VW released rear splash guards for the R-Line models yet?


Only for the fronts:

5NA075111A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

I have bought a set on Aliexpress and adapted them to fit the rear of an Rline

Basically what you do is cut the piece off with the mounting holes because the flat piece is only 30mm wide and the black mudguard roll on an Rline is 40mm wide.

You then scrape out the top to match the curve of the roll and then using a gas torch Hold it together to sharpen the angle down the roll part of it Just heat it to soften it and hold in your hand till it cools.

Then the tab underneath has to be heated and pulled to one side to mate up with the screw under the rear of the wheel arch

I cant post links yet and not sure how to post photos but its described on the UK Tiguan forum here

wwwtiguanforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5235

I used VW factory fronts but the same can be done with the ones I bought as I got 4 in the set


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

*5NA075111A on Rears?*

Hey Everyone!

My 2019 R Line Highline should be here later this week, in anticipation of it's arrival I've been researching original VW mud flaps for the R Line. 

I understand they don't officially make a set for the rears, so I posted to a couple facebook groups yesterday, a guy out of South Africa responded saying his Service Advisor let him know the fronts fit on the rear, they were able to fit 5NA075111A to both the fronts and rears on his South African Tiguan with out modification!

This got me thinking - I want to order these ASAP! (if they fit)

Has any one tried the 5NA075111A on the rear bumper of an NAR R Line Tig?


----------



## Klass2 (Jun 9, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> My 2019 R Line Highline should be here later this week, in anticipation of it's arrival I've been researching original VW mud flaps for the R Line.
> 
> ...


Hi there. Was wondering if you tried the VW R Line front flaps on the rear of your vehicle. How did it work out?


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

Found these on Amazon...anyone tried?

https://www.amazon.com/SPEEDLONG-Splash-Guards-Fender-Mudguard/dp/B081LW4D3L



Fitment: VW Tiguan R-Line 2018 2019 2020


https://www.amazon.com/MOERTIFEI-Mudguard-Fender-Splash-Guards/dp/B08226Z8SR
Fitment: 2018 2019 2020 VW Tiguan R-Line


----------



## mendezw (Jan 30, 2007)

jonfran21 said:


> Found these on Amazon...anyone tried?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SPEEDLONG-Splash-Guards-Fender-Mudguard/dp/B081LW4D3L
> 
> ...


I ordered and installed the mud flaps from Amazon. The backs fit perfectly. The fronts didn’t sit snug with the fender flares, but some double sided tape fixed that.


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

mendezw said:


> I ordered and installed the mud flaps from Amazon. The backs fit perfectly. The fronts didn’t sit snug with the fender flares, but some double sided tape fixed that.



Are those the SPEEDLONG ones or the MOERTIFEI ones?

Can you post some more pics of those? That would be awesome.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

If anyone is still looking I can confirm... VW Dealer near me has Front and Rear R-Line available. They just aren’t showing up on the accessories site yet


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Part numbers? I’d like to pick up a set if they’re truly for the R Line. Did you pick up and install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

I unfortunately did not get them from my parts guy when I asked a week or so ago. BUT!!! Going to the dealer on my lunch break to order them. I will post #’s at the same time 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] It’s 9:08 CST my time now Unless my parts guy was mistaken... He’s normally is always on point going at 12 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing what he has/says. You installing yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] Always 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Ah!  Ok. So... Following with Volkswagen as usual part number scheme... 5NL075101A What is the part number that showed up last time he checked for me? Went in today and it shows invalid part query with a notated revision. Part pending revision or something along those lines.

So he told me he’s going to get in touch with Volkswagen directly and find out what the hell is going on

At least hopefully... One step closer to an official answer. 

Sorry for getting everyone’s hopes up. He did tell me he’ll get in touch with me later today or let me know tomorrow, once I pick up my winter wheel order.

I know I sound like a broken record but makes absolutely no sense why they would come out with fronts and not rear. But, we’ll get to the bottom of this 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for trying! I’ve seen cars with just fronts and no rears like my wife’s former Volvo, my thought is they think the rears don’t get any splatter because they don’t turn  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for trying! I’ve seen cars with just fronts and no rears like my wife’s former Volvo, my thought is they think the rears don’t get any splatter because they don’t turn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol Seriously starting to think VW AG thinks Americans don’t deserve the good stuff. It’s ridiculous what kind of accessories you can get for a Volkswagen even in the UK. 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Dannyt85 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi guys!
Hope you’re all keeping well?

did anyone that’s fitted universal rally armour flaps take measurements of where they drilled the holes on the flaps? 
Hoping someone can share, would take some of the trial and error out of lining up and fitting.

Cheers


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I just eyeballed one side of the car(front and rear) to my liking pressed hard against the screw heads to mark the plastic then drilled. I believe I took the drilled flap and flipped it, went to the other side of the car and made sure the holes lined up then took that and flipped the flaps onto the other undrilled ones and marked out/drilled the same holes.

Hopefully the above makes sense. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

